# Audio Interface: Scarlett 2i2 vs Audient EVO 4 USB



## bigcatJC (Jul 11, 2020)

Does anyone have have experience with both of these? Any positives or negatives and which would you recommend?


----------



## kaisdevidasa (Jul 12, 2020)

I would choose the Audient as it has better sounding pres imo. You can find YouTube comparisons to base your own conclusions. If the Solid State Logic SSL2+ is within your budget and fits your features needs, that is the best choice for under $400-500! Again, YouTube. The $280 SSL2+ is hard to find...very high demand.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 12, 2020)

Posting as longtime Win10 Pro _ (2) Saffire Pro14(s) User. Excellent, stable units and good Mix Control software. Now ready to add Clarett 4Pre USB, or Scarlett 18i8 3rd Gen.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Focusrite Clarett 2Pre USB is _periodically available_ as 'refurbished', direct from Fccusrite @ $320. Must provide email on Link page to be notified ..... and act very quickly to email !! I have already been too late couple times .... 

Recommend Scarlet 2i2 '3rd Gen' if you go that way .... 





__





Clarett 2Pre USB | Focusrite Audio Engineering Ltd.


Clarett 2Pre USB - Focusrite Audio Engineering Ltd.




store.focusrite.com


----------

